# Problem with new Gaggia Classic priming



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Just took delivery of a "manufacturer refurbished" Gaggia Classic from eBay today and tried to give it a whirl tonight but it doesn't seem to be priming and is a hell of a noisy. Read in the instrctions that sometimes they don't prime first time due to an airlock so went through the procedure using the steam wand but no luck with that either. Still noisy and very little water/steam comes from the wand let alone the full tank of water that the instructions state.

I also noticed the decompression duct is missing and am guessing this is proably related. Don't want to run the pump any more as the noise sounds very unhealthy and don't want to do any damage to it.

Any suggestions?/Help!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Hi

the pump is noisey because there is no water running through it. Remove the water tank letting the pipes just hang down. Switch machine off, open steam valve fully and allow to cool for a bit, this should allow any water to drain down and remove air locks. Replace the full water tank with pipes back in the water, Open steam valve with steam switch off. Switch on the coffee button and water should start to suck up (pump noise will change) and water will appear through wand and group head.

Decompression pipe is not related, it can be ran without(messy) but you will need one. It directs the water from the 3 way valve inside machine into your drip tray... basically its a long thin funnel!.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers russell

Still not working though. The pump definitely sounds like it's running but just isn't taking any of the water up from the tank. Just gave it another go there just to be sure. Bearing in mind it's been a customer return, this is maybe what the problem's been and it's just not been properly tested before being put up for resale. Have emailed the company explaining the problem so will see what they say.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

could be a stalled pump or a kink in the inlet pipe


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Are these things you think I could have a go at fixing myself or would it be better to return it to the seller? Ideally I'd like to avoid sending it back as it would be a pain and will just take longer for me get pulling shots on it!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Its all easily fixable but I assume you paid for a working machine which it doesn't seem to be at the moment?

If you like the machine and you got it for a good price stick with it, but bare in mind you may have to do a bit of "fiddling about" as well as possibly spend some extra cash on it... You have to decide what you want to do on that score.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Kinked inlet pipe it was! The seller is dropping a replacement duct in the post to me. Have been playing about with it the last few hours but all working perfectly now. Cheers for your help guys


----------

